# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  20 ώρες maximum τον μήνα στο voipbuster!

## haris_led

Παιδιά στην σελίδα του voipbuster λέει τα εξής!
100% Free, no call setup! Max 20hrs per month of free calls.
Οπότε μας λένε και επίσημα το όριο τους. :Sad: 
"20 ώρες νομίζω είναι αρκετές για τον καθένα"  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

20 ωρές πιστέυω οτι ειναι υπεραρκετές  για σχεδόν τζάμπα  (10 /4   αλλά τα 10 ευρώ  μπορείς να τα κάνεις κανονικά χρήση)

----------


## nrg_polini

Επιτελους μας ανακοινωσαν και το οριο, το οποιο ειναι υπερ αρκετο. Προσωπικα δεν νομιζω οτι μιλαω πανω απο 7-8 ωρες.

----------


## haris_led

Όντως είναι πολύ καλές οι 20 ώρες :Smile:  
Μερικοί που έκαναν κατάχρηση θα ξέρουν τώρα μέχρι πόσο να μιλήσουν
Εγώ δεν μιλάω 3 ώρες ούτε με σφαίρες  :Razz:

----------


## weakwire

μου έχει κλείσει 3 φορες το τηλέφωνο μετα τη πρώτη ώρα δηλαδη...νομίζω οτι μιλάω πάρα πολύ αλλα και πάλι δεν τις έχω ξεπεράσει ποτέ

----------


## xakou

> Παιδιά στην σελίδα του voipbuster λέει τα εξής!
> 100% Free, no call setup! Max 20hrs per month of free calls.
> Οπότε μας λένε και επίσημα το όριο τους.
> "20 ώρες νομίζω είναι αρκετές για τον καθένα"


μετά τις 20 ώρες τί γίνετε;

μόλις εχθές έβαλα το voipbuster  :Sad:  :Wall: 

ψάχνοντας βρίκα και τους παρακάτω που ακόμα δεν λένε για 20 ώρες limit....
ρίξτε μια ματιά.

http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/freetrial.html 
 
http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html

----------


## stako

> μετά τις 20 ώρες τί γίνετε;
> 
> μόλις εχθές έβαλα το voipbuster 
> 
> ψάχνοντας βρίκα και τους παρακάτω που ακόμα δεν λένε για 20 ώρες limit....
> ρίξτε μια ματιά.
> 
> http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/freetrial.html 
>  
> http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html


Η ίδια εταιρεία είναι και αυτοί. Το περιτύλιγμα αλλάζει μόνο. Η Finarea είναι από πίσω.

Δείτε αυτό:

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Finarea+SA

Εδώ λέει ότι από 2/5 ξεκίνησε το όριο με τις 20 ώρες? Ισχύει αυτό? Αν ήταν από πριν τότε εγώ είχα ξεπεράσει κατά πάρα πολύ το όριο αλλά δεν μειώθηκε καθόλου το credit μου......

 :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## nrg_polini

Συμφωνα με τους ορους θα πληρωνεις μια τιμη κοστους/λεπτο, συνηθως 0.005 Ευρω. Αν μιλας (!!) πανω απο 20 ωρες το μηνα μπορεις να ανοιξεις 2 λογαριασμους.

Φανταζομαι θα μπει το οριο και στα υπολοιπα, αν και θα συνιστουσα σε οσους θελουν να γραφτουν τωρα να πανε στο sipdiscount καθως εκει οι αλλαγες ειναι λιγοτερες εως ανυπαρκτες.

----------


## stako

> Συμφωνα με τους ορους θα πληρωνεις μια τιμη κοστους/λεπτο, συνηθως 0.005 Ευρω. Αν μιλας (!!) πανω απο 20 ωρες το μηνα μπορεις να ανοιξεις 2 λογαριασμους.
> 
> Φανταζομαι θα μπει το οριο και στα υπολοιπα, αν και θα συνιστουσα σε οσους θελουν να γραφτουν τωρα να πανε στο sipdiscount καθως εκει οι αλλαγες ειναι λιγοτερες εως ανυπαρκτες.


ΚΑΙ στο sipdiscount υπάρχει το όριο των 20 ωρών!

http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/rates.html

 :Sad: 

Το γράφει πουθενά αυτό σχετικά με τα 0,005? Αν ναι που? Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ το θέμα καθώς μιλάω πολύ παραπάνω από 20 ώρες, μπορεί να είναι και 60-70........ Βλέπετε έχω βάλει PAP2 σπίτι με 1024 γραμμή και παίρνω όλα τα τηλέφωνα μέσω VoIP, ακόμα και τα τοπικά μια και η ποιότητα κλήσης είναι κορυφαία.........!

----------


## nrg_polini

> ΚΑΙ στο sipdiscount υπάρχει το όριο των 20 ωρών!
> 
> http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/rates.html
> 
> 
> 
> Το γράφει πουθενά αυτό σχετικά με τα 0,005? Αν ναι που? Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ το θέμα καθώς μιλάω πολύ παραπάνω από 20 ώρες, μπορεί να είναι και 60-70........ Βλέπετε έχω βάλει PAP2 σπίτι με 1024 γραμμή και παίρνω όλα τα τηλέφωνα μέσω VoIP, ακόμα και τα τοπικά μια και η ποιότητα κλήσης είναι κορυφαία.........!


Δεν ειδα καπου να λεει για οριο 20 ωρων στο sipdiscount, αλλα οπως και να εχει σιγουρα υπαρχει. Εσυ απλα θα κανεις παραπανω απο 1 λογαριασμο και θα εισαι μια χαρα!

Στα terms λεει :

SIP Discount may charge you a cost-price based rate for any subsequent calls to one of the free destinations, terminate your account, or deny the use of the SIP Discount service or features of it.

Παιδια που ειχαν χρεωθει ειπαν οτι χρεωθηκαν 0.5cents/λεπτο, παλι πολυ φθηνα, αλλα οπως ειπα μπορεις να κανεις οσους λογαριασμους θελεις.

----------


## stako

> Δεν ειδα καπου να λεει για οριο 20 ωρων στο sipdiscount, αλλα οπως και να εχει σιγουρα υπαρχει. Εσυ απλα θα κανεις παραπανω απο 1 λογαριασμο και θα εισαι μια χαρα!
> 
> Στα terms λεει :
> 
> SIP Discount may charge you a cost-price based rate for any subsequent calls to one of the free destinations, terminate your account, or deny the use of the SIP Discount service or features of it.
> 
> Παιδια που ειχαν χρεωθει ειπαν οτι χρεωθηκαν 0.5cents/λεπτο, παλι πολυ φθηνα, αλλα οπως ειπα μπορεις να κανεις οσους λογαριασμους θελεις.


Κάτω κάτω στην σελίδα που έβαλα παραπάνω λέει:

* Max 20hrs per month of free calls. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following month(s). 

Με αχνά γκρι μικρά γράμματα....... :Very Happy: 

Έχεις δίκιο για τα accounts, απλά είναι ένας μπελάς παραπάνω, να παρακολουθώ πόσα λεπτά έχει το κάθε account και να το αλλάζω κάθε τόσο στο PAP.......

----------


## nrg_polini

Α ναι το ειδα  :Very Happy: 

Ε τωρα τι να σου πω... σκεψου ποσα ευρω θα πληρωνες με τον οτε για αυτες τις κλησεις και νομιζω θα μπορεις να ελεγχεις το λογαριασμο σου μια φορα στις 15 μερες. Ας χρεωθεις και 1 ευρω βρε αδερφε  :Very Happy:

----------


## chica_loca

20 ώρες , μια χαρουλα!! Δεν θα λύσουμε και το κυπριακό πρόβλημα από το τηλ. Για να χρειαστούμε περισσότερες :Smile:  .

----------


## stako

nrg_polini έχεις δίκιο, στην τελική έτσι θα γίνει...... :Smile: 

chica_loca μη το λες, εγώ μιλάω 60-70 ώρες (με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό), βλέπεις παίρνει όλη η οικογένεια μέσω VoIP, και by default το τηλέφωνο πάει μέσω VoIP.  :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

Ερμ, εκεί αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. Και εφόσον υπαρχει προβλημα λογου περιορισμου στο χρονο ομιλιας , θα πιστωνεις λεφτα κ σε αλλους λογαριασμους που θα φτιαξεις στο voipbuster. Δεν θα μπορεις όμως να χρησιμοποιησεις την ιδια πιστωτική καρτα . Τουλάχιστον μια φορα που επιχειρησα να κανω κατι τετοιο , δεν με άφηνε , λεγοντας μου πως εχω ειδη χρησιμοποιησει την συγκεκριμενη καρτα για πιστωση καποιου Α voipbuster - λογαρισμου(όλα αυτά πληροφοριακά  :Wink:  ) .

----------


## stako

Α ενδιαφέρον αυτό με την κάρτα...... Οκ όμως, θα χρησιμοποιήσω άλλη....... :Smile:

----------


## GoG

Στην αρχη ηταν τζαμπα για κανα 6μηνο μετα εγινε 4μηνο και τωρα περιοριζει σε 20 ωρες..Ολο και πεφτει συνεχιζει ομως να συμφερει πολυ!

----------


## mookie

παντως προσπαθω και το μονο που καταφερνω ειναι να μιλαο 1 λεπτο και μετα πεφτει η γραμμη, τι γινεται?

----------


## nrg_polini

Πρεπει να αγορασεις 10 ευρω χρονο ομιλιας για να μη πεφτει η γραμμη στο 1 λεπτο. Το αναφερει και στο site (που προφανως δεν διαβασες).

----------


## paounof

Ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορούμε να τσεκάρουμε πότε τελειώνουν οι 20 ώρες?

----------


## nrg_polini

Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει τροπος, εκτος αν μετρησεις απο το λογαριασμο σου τις ωρες που μιλας. Παρολο αυτα δεν πιστευω οτι το οριο θα ειναι αυστηρα 20 ωρες καθως διαφορετικα τους στοιχιζει να μιλησει καποιος 20 ωρες προς Αμερικη και διαφορετικα προς Ελλαδα.

----------


## nick190

> Συμφωνα με τους ορους θα πληρωνεις μια τιμη κοστους/λεπτο, συνηθως 0.005 Ευρω.


Σύμφωνα με έναν υπολογισμό που έκανα έχουμε τα εξής: πληρώνεις 10 ευρώ το τετράμηνο για να μιλάς 20 ώρες το μήνα δωρεάν, δηλαδή 1200 λεπτά το μήνα ή 4800 λεπτά το τετράμηνο. Άν όμως ξεπεράσεις τα 1200 λεπτά το μήνα και χρεώνεσαι με 0,005/λεπτό τότε για να εξαντλήσεις τα 10 ευρώ θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις άλλα 2000 λεπτά. Οπότε συνολικά στους 4 μήνες μέχρι να εξαντλήσεις τα 10 ευρώ σου και με την προϋπόθεση ότι μιλάς σε σταθερά μπορείς να μιλήσεις συνολικά 6800 λεπτά ή 113 ώρες περίπου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αφού βάζουμε 10 ευρώ για 4 μήνες ότι σε χρεώνει 0,00147/λεπτό. Δεν έιναι και άσχημα αν συγκρίνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο υπάρχει αυτή τι στιγμή

----------


## fantacid

λετε οτι ειναι 100% φρι αλλα εμενα μου λεει πως δεν εχω enough credit to make this call please buy credit!

το νουμερο θελει κ το +30 μπροστσ?

----------


## nrg_polini

Μηπως παιρνεις σε κινητο? Ναι 0030 βαζεις.

----------


## nick190

> λετε οτι ειναι 100% φρι αλλα εμενα μου λεει πως δεν εχω enough credit to make this call please buy credit!
> 
> το νουμερο θελει κ το +30 μπροστσ?


Είναι free για 20 ώρες το μήνα με την προυπόθεση ότι θα βάλεις 10 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό τα οποιά  αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μέσα σε 4 μήνες τα χάνεις.
Ναι θέλει +30 μπροστά ή 0030

----------


## paounof

Βρήκα πώς να τσεκάρουμε της ώρες ομιλίας. Πάμε στο λογαριασμό μας και από’ κι στην καρτέλα “Recent calls”. Εκεί έχουμε τα τηλ. που έχουμε κάνε,ι κάνουμε αντιγραφή και επικόλληση σ’ ένα φύλο του “Excel”. Μετά είναι εύκολο να κάνουμε “sum” στη στήλη με της ώρες ομιλίας.

----------


## fantacid

ναι σε κουνητο επερνα...μετα ειδα οτι υπαρχει χρεωση για τα κουνητα.
μονο πιστωτικη περνει?
αλλος τροπος? (χρεωστικη,εμβασμα,περιστερι ή ξερω'γω?)

----------


## nrg_polini

Δεχεται χρεωστικη καρτα και εμβασμα.

----------


## blackjim

Κι εγω εκανα νεο account σημερα γιατι μου το κλεισαν αυτο του νοεμβριου :P
Αντε να τελειωσω τωρα τις 20 ωρες...  :Laughing:  

Ρε σεις , το Web-activated calls το εχετε δοκιμασει??
Πλεον ουτε headset ουτε τπτ. Γραφεις τους αριθμους και μιλας απο το σταθερο!!! Και lag 0  :Very Happy:  
πολυ καλο το βρηκα...

----------


## sdikr

web activated  που;

----------


## blackjim

> web activated  που;


https://myaccount.voipbuster.com/clx/webcalls.php
Δες την σελιδα απο το account σου.
εβαλα αριθμους και μιλουσα απο το σταθερο με την κληση να φαινεται στην σελιδα. Δε πιστευω να χρεωθηκε στον πΟΤΕ...  :Razz:

----------


## nick190

> web activated  που;


Πήγαινε στο account που έχεις στο voipbuster εκεί το έχουν βάλει. Που πας για να δεις τις πρόσφατες κλήσεις; ακριβώς εκεί

----------


## nrg_polini

Παρα πολυ καλο!! Υπαρχουν αντιστοιχες υπηρεσιες αλλα φυσικα ειναι με χρεωση.

Απορια:

Βαζω να καλεσει τον αγγλικο αριθμο μου (σταθερο) και μετα να καλεσει ενα ελληνικο νουμερο. Υπαρχει χρέωση ή οχι?

Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω θα χρεωθω για να καλεσω το αγγλικο σταθερο μου (αφου δεν ειναι στα δωρεαν) αλλα οχι να καλεσω το ελληνικο σταθερο.

----------


## weakwire

τα πακέτα δε περνάνε απο τον υπολογιστή σωστά?οποτε όλοι μπορούν να το χρησημοποιησουν.Είτε έχουν πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα η οχι. ΣΩΣΤΑ?!?!?!

----------


## blackjim

> τα πακέτα δε περνάνε απο τον υπολογιστή σωστά?οποτε όλοι μπορούν να το χρησημοποιησουν.Είτε έχουν πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα η οχι. ΣΩΣΤΑ?!?!?!


Εμενα τραβουσε περιπου 1,5KB.sec up & down για να δειχνει την κληση στην σελιδα. Αλλα ποιοτητα κορυφη , δε ξεχωριζει απο κανονικο τηλεφωνο.

Ρε σεις , νομιζα το ξερατε κι οτι εγω σημερα απλα το ανακαλυψα μιας και αναγκαστηκα να μπω στην σελιδα για να κανω νεο account.

Παντως πολυ βολικο , μακαρι να μεινει για καιρο Free ...  :Whistle:

----------


## weakwire

τέλειο.....

----------


## sdn

Είναι callback service!!! 
Προσέξτε όμως γιατί οι χρεώσεις είναι διπλές!!! (Είναι σαν να κάνετε 2 κλήσεις. Μια προς το τηλέφωνο σας και μια προς αυτό που καλείται). Έτσι αν κάνετε τηλεφωνήματα μόνο στην Ελλάδα ο δωρεάν χρόνος των 20 ωρών τον μήνα  ουσιαστικά γίνεται 10.

Χαίρομαι που η ποιότητα είναι καλή (το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιά Η.323 www.mywebcalls.com & www.mywebdialer.com) και η ποιότητα δεν ήταν καλή.

Βέβαια η ΛΥΣΗ αυτή είναι καλή για όσους δεν θέλουν να έχουν μόνιμη σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο αλλά θέλουν αν χρησιμοποιούν voip. 

Σημείωση1. από την στιγμή που θα γίνει η σύνδεση δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να είστε συνδεδεμένοι...

Σημείωση2. Από ότι θυμάμαι όταν γίνεται η κλήση, αν δεν καθορίσετε αλλιώς καλεί πρώτα τον δικό σας αριθμό και μετά τον άλλο. Έτσι, αν ο άλλος αριθμός δεν απαντήσει εσείς χρεώνεστε μέχρι να κλείσετε το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## blackjim

> Σημείωση1. από την στιγμή που θα γίνει η σύνδεση δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να είστε συνδεδεμένοι...


Disconnect ομως κανεις μονο απο την σελιδα  :Wink: 

Παντως δεν ηξερα οτι μετραει για διπλη κληση  :Thumb down: 
Αλλαζει το πραμα  :Razz:

----------


## weakwire

έκανα ήδη τις πρώτες πλάκεσ σε φίλους καθώς  και στους 2 εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του άλλου και ο ένας νομίζει οτι τον πήρε ο άλλος.
Πολύ γέλιο :Laughing:  rofl:  :ROFL:

----------


## nrg_polini

> έκανα ήδη τις πρώτες πλάκεσ σε φίλους καθώς  και στους 2 εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του άλλου και ο ένας νομίζει οτι τον πήρε ο άλλος.
> Πολύ γέλιο rofl:


Πειραζει που δεν καταλαβα?  :Vava:

----------


## blackjim

> έκανα ήδη τις πρώτες πλάκεσ σε φίλους καθώς και στους 2 εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του άλλου και ο ένας νομίζει οτι τον πήρε ο άλλος.
> Πολύ γέλιο rofl:


εγραψες...
εχει να πεσει τρελο γελιο.

Να μπορουσαμε να τα ηχογραφησουμε κιολας  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## sdn

> Disconnect ομως κανεις μονο απο την σελιδα 
> 
> Παντως δεν ηξερα οτι μετραει για διπλη κληση 
> Αλλαζει το πραμα


Φυσιολογικά όταν έχει αρχίσει η κλήση θα γίνεται disconnect όταν κάποιος κλείσει το τηλέφωνο. Αν δεν αρχίσει η κλήση τότε μόνο χρειάζεται να την κάνεις disconnect απο το site

----------


## sdn

> έκανα ήδη τις πρώτες πλάκεσ σε φίλους καθώς  και στους 2 εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του άλλου και ο ένας νομίζει οτι τον πήρε ο άλλος.
> Πολύ γέλιο rofl:


Πολύ καλό αυτό. Δεν το είχαν οι εταιρείες που χρησιμοποιούσα!!! Γιατί πέφτει γέλιο?? Αυτός που καλείς βλέπει ότι τον παίρνεις εσύ και εσύ ότι σε καλεί αυτός/η. Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι? :Thinking:

----------


## Lefh

> Πολύ καλό αυτό. Δεν το είχαν οι εταιρείες που χρησιμοποιούσα!!! Γιατί πέφτει γέλιο?? Αυτός που καλείς βλέπει ότι τον παίρνεις εσύ και εσύ ότι σε καλεί αυτός/η. Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι?


Προφανώς έβαλε για δικό του τηλέφωνο το τηλέφωνο ενός φίλου του και για τηλέφωνο που καλεί το τηλέφωνο ενός άλλου φίλου και συνδέθηκαν αυτοί μεταξύ τους χωρίς να έχει καλέσει ο ένας τον άλλο και χωρίς να το ξέρουν  :Laughing:

----------


## fon

1: Ελα ρε, τι θες?
2: Εγώ? εσύ τι θες?
1: Αφού με κάλεσες...
2: Τι λε ρε... εσύ με κάλεσες!
1: Μη με δουλεύεις και λέγε τι θες.
2: Εγώ? εσύ τι θες?...
...κλπ κλπ...
 :Jedi:

----------


## nrg_polini

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   Κορυφαιο!!! Αυτο θα χρησιμευσει και για να ξανασυνδεσουμε χωρισμενα ζευγαρια  :Laughing: 

Και για να το συνδιασω με το θεμα που εκανα προ ημερων, φανταζεστε να βαλουμε 1ο αριθμο το 210-1188000 και σαν 2ο αριθμο 210-1188800???  :ROFL:

----------


## weakwire

χαχαχαχαχα ... θα έπρεπε να ακουμε και μεις όμως. θα το κάνο καμια μέρα.3η μερής επικοινωνία μέσω sipura το 11888 vs 11880 .Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεισ σε όποιο αριθμο θές αναπάντητη απο όποιον αριθμο θές.Πριν με πήρα απο το 100. κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## nrg_polini

Λιγο παραξενο ειναι παντως να βγαζει στην αναγνωριση τον αριθμο σου!! Κανονικα το αναποδο θα επρεπε να γινεται. Το δοκιμασα και αμα κλεισω το τηλεφωνο η γραμμη κλεινει αμεσα, οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαστε στο account μας.

----------


## nik0span

Είναι νομίζω φοβερή υπηρεσία, για φάρσες δε το συζητώ!!!

----------


## golity

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τις φάρσες  :Razz: , το πολύ θετικό με αυτή την υπηρεσία, είναι ότι γλιτώνει αρκετούς χρήστες από την την αγορά ATA συσκευών η headset  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

Σωστη η παρατηρηση σου, ακομα και με μια dial up μπαινεις ενα λεπτακι κανεις login, κλεινεις το ιντερνετ (γρηγορα  :Very Happy: ) και μιλας με τις ωρες....

Η ακομα καλυτερα μπαινεις απο το κινητο (αν εχεις tim plus non stop http://www.timplus.gr/cms/jspsite/TI.../Pricing/index) και εισαι κυριος!! 

Αλλη χρησιμοτητα ειναι να κανεις διεθνεις κλησεις απο το κινητο σου με 0.19ευρω/λεπτο  :Wink: 

Παντως απο την ωρα που περασε στα χερια της betamax υπαρχει τεραστια βελτιωση στις παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες. Το ενεργοποιησανε και για το sipdiscount, αλλα ακομη δεν δουλευει...

----------


## weakwire

πήγα να μπώ απο το κινητό αλλά ο browser δε με βάζει στη secure login σελίδα. Αυτή που ανοίγει αφού πατήσεις το user και το pass.Έχω τον opera στο symbian κινητό μου.Ίσως με κανένα άλλο browser να μπορώ να μπώ.Εχει κανείς να μου προτείνει τίποτα?

----------


## nrg_polini

Ουτε εμενα με opera με βαζει σε secure σελιδα, αλλα ενταξει δεν το θεωρω τοσο τραγικο στο κατω κατω 10 ευρω να μου φανε :P

----------


## Tsour_ee

Πολύ καλή υπηρεσία!!Αποφεύγεις και το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα!Βέβαια έχει ένα bug,αν ο άλλος που παίρνεις δεν απαντήσει δεν έχει κουμπί στην ιστοσελίδα να τερματίζει την κλήση!Μπορεί να χτυπάει και εγώ δεν ξέρω για πόσο

----------


## stako

> Πολύ καλή υπηρεσία!!Αποφεύγεις και το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα!Βέβαια έχει ένα bug,αν ο άλλος που παίρνεις δεν απαντήσει δεν έχει κουμπί στην ιστοσελίδα να τερματίζει την κλήση!Μπορεί να χτυπάει και εγώ δεν ξέρω για πόσο


Λογικά μέχρι να κλείσει η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ αυτόματα όπως κλείνει και αν πάρεις κανονικά και το αφήσεις να χτυπάει.

 :Wink:

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Λογικά μέχρι να κλείσει η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ αυτόματα όπως κλείνει και αν πάρεις κανονικά και το αφήσεις να χτυπάει.


Θα το δοκιμάσω,πάντως αν απορρίψεις την κλήση πέρνει ξανά στα καπάκια!

----------


## Jimmysss

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ μολις κατεβασα το VOIPBUSTER,δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι,με 10 ευρω μιλαω για οσες ωρεσ θελω free σε σταθερα(εντοσ Ελλαδος) και 20 ωρες σε κινητα(εντοσ Ελλαδος)?τα 10 ευρω κρατανε μια ζωη δλδ???

----------


## sdikr

> ΠΑΙΔΕΣ μολις κατεβασα το VOIPBUSTER,δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι,με 10 ευρω μιλαω για οσες ωρεσ θελω free σε σταθερα(εντοσ Ελλαδος) και 20 ωρες σε κινητα(εντοσ Ελλαδος)?τα 10 ευρω κρατανε μια ζωη δλδ???


μονο μια ζωή;

Ακόμα και τα εγγόνια σου

----------


## Tsour_ee

> ΠΑΙΔΕΣ μολις κατεβασα το VOIPBUSTER,δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι,με 10 ευρω μιλαω για οσες ωρεσ θελω free σε σταθερα(εντοσ Ελλαδος) και 20 ωρες σε κινητα(εντοσ Ελλαδος)?τα 10 ευρω κρατανε μια ζωη δλδ???


Κρατάνε για 120 μέρες.Μιλάς free μόνο σε σταθερά εντός Ελλάδος και σε κάποιες χώρες του εξωτερικού με max 20 ώρες το μήνα.Τα κινητά χρεώνονται και τις χρεώσεις τις έχει στο site τους.

----------


## Jimmysss

Δηλαδη εχει οριο 20,ανεξαρτητα να ειναι εσωτετικο ι εξωτερικο.Τα 10 ευρω πωσ τα βαζο?με credit card?υπαρχει αλλοσ τροποσ?

----------


## Lefh

> Δηλαδη εχει οριο 20,ανεξαρτητα να ειναι εσωτετικο ι εξωτερικο.Τα 10 ευρω πωσ τα βαζο?με credit card?υπαρχει αλλοσ τροποσ?


Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό, πριν κάνουμε ερωτήσεις τέτοιου τύπου να κοιτάμε και λίγο τα F.A.Q. στο site....  :RTFM:  
http://www.voipbuster.com/en/faq_payment.html#5

Εκεί θα βρείς όλες τις απαντήσεις που ζητάς.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Δηλαδη εχει οριο 20,ανεξαρτητα να ειναι εσωτετικο ι εξωτερικο.Τα 10 ευρω πωσ τα βαζο?με credit card?υπαρχει αλλοσ τροποσ?


Ναι,ανεξάρτητα.Με credit card.Και ρίχνουμε και καμμιά ματιά στα site από όπου κατεβάζουμε τα προγράμματα τους πχ www.voipbuster.com

----------


## tdel

Είπα κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω το VoipBuster. Ενώ υποτίθεται πως σε σταθερά UK είναι δωρεάν*, πάντα μου βγάζει χρέωση € 0,01/min. Για Ελλάδα, μιλάω δωρεάν.

Από α) ποιότητα κλήσης, β) χρήση CPU, γ) απόκριση συστήματος (χρόνος τερματισμού κλήσης, ενημέρωση χρέωσης, προώθηση), είναι μακράν καλύτεροι από το Skype. Πάλι όμως, δεν μου φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστοι (αν και κατανοώ τη beta φάση).


*μην πεταχτεί κανένας για διαφορετικά προθέματα, shared cost και άλλα δαιμόνια (0870, 0844), σε κανονική landline Λονδίνου (020) παίρνω.

----------


## nrg_polini

Να πεταχτω εγω να πω οτι η Αγγλια στο voipbuster δεν ειναι δωρεαν?  Γραψου στο www.sipdiscount.com οπου εχει και την Ελλαδα και την Αγγλια δωρεαν.

----------


## euri

*Τα μηνύματα περί τραπεζικών λογαριασμών, εμβασμάτων, καρτών και λοιπών καπιταλιστικών εργαλείων, μεταφέρθηκαν ως offtopic στην αντίστοιχη περιοχή:*

 aDSLgr.com Forum > Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα...  > Εκτός θέματος
 Κάρτες, λογαριασμοί, εμβάσματα [split από το 20 ώρες maximum τον μήνα στο Voipbuster]

----------


## sdn

> *Τα μηνύματα περί τραπεζικών λογαριασμών, εμβασμάτων, καρτών και λοιπών καπιταλιστικών εργαλείων, μεταφέρθηκαν ως offtopic στην αντίστοιχη περιοχή:*
> 
>  aDSLgr.com Forum > Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα...  > Εκτός θέματος
>  Κάρτες, λογαριασμοί, εμβάσματα [split από το 20 ώρες maximum τον μήνα στο Voipbuster]


Συμφωνώ περί καπιταλιστικών εργαλείων αλλά διαφωνώ τελείως με την μεταφορά τους!!!

Ένας από τους σημαντικούς τομείς του δια-δικτύου είναι ότι διευκολύνει τις συναλλαγές και ένα μεγάλο μέρος τις ανάπτυξης του βασίζεται και θα βασίζεται και σε αυτό τον παράγοντα.  Προτείνω λοιπόν να ξαναμεταφερθουν σε μια περίοπτη θέση από την οποία θα μπορούν να πληροφορηθούν οι νέοι και να ξαναεμπεδώσουν οι παλαιότεροι όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν συναλλαγές και διαδίκτυο.

----------


## golity

Ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει και στο sipdiscount  :Thumbs up: 

EDIT: Να συμπληρώσω ότι πλέον με αυτή την υπηρεσία μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε παράλληλα και να μην αναγκαζόμαστε κάθε φορά που είναι να πάρουμε τηλ. να σταματάμε ότι κάνουμε και επίσης αφήστε τον ΟΤΕ να κουρεύεται με το πρόβλημα στα πακέτα και τις καθυστερήσεις στις κλήσεις  :Thumbs up:

----------


## nrg_polini

Και να επιβεβαιωσω οτι αν παρουμε σε 2 δωρεαν προορισμους μετρανε και οι 2 κλησεις για τις δωρεαν ωρες μας. Το ειπε ο voipbuster.com στο forum τους. Προσοχη λοιπον...

https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/vie...=5427&start=15

----------


## golity

> Και να επιβεβαιωσω οτι αν παρουμε σε 2 δωρεαν προορισμους μετρανε και οι 2 κλησεις για τις δωρεαν ωρες μας. Το ειπε ο voipbuster.com στο forum τους. Προσοχη λοιπον...
> 
> https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/vie...=5427&start=15


Οπότε αν κάνεις αποκλειστικά κλήσεις σε δωρεάν προορισμούς, μέσω της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας, οι 20 ώρες τον μήνα γίνονται 10. Κατάλαβα σωστά;

Έχω και μια άλλη ερώτηση...

λέει ότι σε περίπτωση που κάποιος περάσει το όριο των 20 ωρών το μήνα, θα υπάρχει μια μικρή χρέωση στις κλήσεις "If limit is exceeded, a minimal rate will be charged by SIPDiscount. "...

ξέρει κάποιος πόση είναι αυτή η χρέωση;  :Thinking:

----------


## nrg_polini

Σωστα καταλαβες. Για τη χρεωση, μερικα μελη που το ειχαν...ξεσκισει χρεωνοντουσαν 0.005ευρω/λεπτο, τιποτα δηλαδη..

----------


## golity

> Σωστα καταλαβες. Για τη χρεωση, μερικα μελη που το ειχαν...ξεσκισει χρεωνοντουσαν 0.005ευρω/λεπτο, τιποτα δηλαδη..


Α καλά τίποτα δηλαδή!  :Very Happy: 

Εγώ έχω ήδη στο λογαριασμό 18€ και έχω καταναλώσει 2 ώρες από το δωρεάν, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να λιώσω πάνω από το τηλ. για να εξαντλήσω τον χρόνο!  :Laughing:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ε ναι το οριο ειπαμε ειναι πολυ καλο, αν και πιστευω οτι δεν θα ειναι τοσο αυστηρο. Ελπιζω να μη το μαθω βεβαια  :Very Happy:  αλλα φανταζομαι θα παιζει ρολο και αν κανεις και αλλες κλησεις κτλ.

----------


## tdel

> Να πεταχτω εγω να πω οτι η Αγγλια στο voipbuster δεν ειναι δωρεαν?  Γραψου στο www.sipdiscount.com οπου εχει και την Ελλαδα και την Αγγλια δωρεαν.


 

Μετανιώνω που δεν κράτησα screenshot όταν γράφτηκα!



 Δεν ξέρω αν ίσχυε παλιά και το κόψανε ή αν έπεσα σε "glitch" της στιγμής (π.χ. ήταν/πρόκειται να το βάλουν, ανέβασαν τα νέα στοιχεία αλλά τα πήραν πίσω -βλέπε apple με το νέο macbook στη σελίδα του ipod, χτες), όμως είμαι 100% σίγουρος πως δεν έκαναν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Καλά, δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας για το ένα ευρωλεπτό. Βολεύομαι και διαφορετικά (πήρα τοπικό αριθμό Λανδίνου από το Sipgate και γράφτηκα στο Voipuser  :Wink: ).

----------


## nrg_polini

Παει πολυς καιρος που ηταν δωρεαν η Αγγλια, σιγουρα πανω απο 6-7 μηνες.

----------


## johnvam

Άραγε ρε παιδιά μετά τις 20 ώρες πόση να είναι η χρέωση για Ελλάδα?

----------


## golity

Για free σε Αγγλία, Γερμανία, Ελλάδα, Κύπρο και άλλες, εκτός από το http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/index.html μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε και το http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Άραγε ρε παιδιά μετά τις 20 ώρες πόση να είναι η χρέωση για Ελλάδα?


Μιση σελιδα πριν http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=71

----------


## golity

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο...

μπαίνοντας στο λογαριασμό μου μπορώ να δω τις κλήσεις που έκανα ανά μήνα. Για να υπολογίσω πόσες ώρες έχω καταναλώσει από τις δωρεάν, θα πρέπει τον χρόνο στις κλήσεις +30xxxxxxxxxx to +30xxxxxxxxxx να τον υπολογίζω επί δύο;

----------


## nrg_polini

Ακριβως!

----------


## akisp

Ακόμα μια αλλαγή..Αντί για 20 ώρες συνολικά στο μηνα έγιναν 5 ώρες την βδομάδα που αν δεν τις καταναλώσεις χάνονται..


** Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days. 
Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded, a minimal rate of 1ct/min will be charged (as shown in the VoipBuster software).*

----------


## nrg_polini

Αυτο δεν μου αρεσε...  :Thinking:

----------


## haris_led

ούτε εμένα  :Sad:

----------


## weakwire

γρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ εγώ παλί τρελάθηκα απο τη χαρά....

----------


## pan.nl

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά και πάλι πολύ φθηνά έρχεται...

Να εκτιμούμε και λίγο αυτό που έχουμε...  :Wink:

----------


## nick190

Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι πιο διευκρινιστικό για τις 5 ώρες σε 7 ημέρες;
Πώς μετράνε δηλάδη οι μέρες; Από κάθε Δευτέρα μέχρι την Κυριακή;

Προτιμούσα τις 20 ώρες το μήνα πάντως. Μπορεί να χρειαζόταν να μιλήσω 10 ώρες σε μία εβδομάδα και μετά να μην είχα ανάγκη για πολλές ώρες. Γιατί να με υποχρεώνει έτσι?
Και ποιος ξέρει τι αλλές αλλαγές μας περιμένουν!!! :Thinking:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Εντάξει βρε παιδιά και πάλι πολύ φθηνά έρχεται...
> 
> Να εκτιμούμε και λίγο αυτό που έχουμε...


Για την ακριβεια ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

----------


## golity

> Προτιμούσα τις 20 ώρες το μήνα πάντως. Μπορεί να χρειαζόταν να μιλήσω 10 ώρες σε μία εβδομάδα και μετά να μην είχα ανάγκη για πολλές ώρες. Γιατί να με υποχρεώνει έτσι?


Μιας και για να έχεις τον δωρεάν χρόνο, θα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 10€ στο λογαριασμό σου, αν θέλεις να μιλήσεις παραπάνω από τις 5 ώρες τη βδομάδα έχεις...

10€/0,01€=1000λεπτά η 16ώρες και 30 λεπτά περίπου....

δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα και στο κάτω κάτω μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!  :Wink: 


Αν μιλούσες μέσω ΟΤΕ για 20 ώρες σε τοπικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς κλήσεις, αυτό θα πάθαινες μόλις έβλεπες τον λογαριασμό σου...  :Stunned:   :Razz: 


EDIT: Στην αναλυτική των κλήσεων μπορείς να τις δεις η σε μια λίστα όλες μαζί η ανα μήνα, το 2ο βόλευε να κάνω ένα copy-paste στο υπολογιστικό φύλλο και να βγάλω το άθροισμα του μήνα ως εκείνη τη στιγμή... τώρα αν δε βάλουν και μια επιλογή να εμφανίζονται και ανα βδομάδα, δεν θα είναι και τόσο πρακτικό!

----------


## nick190

> Μιας και για να έχεις τον δωρεάν χρόνο, θα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 10€ στο λογαριασμό σου, αν θέλεις να μιλήσεις παραπάνω από τις 5 ώρες τη βδομάδα έχεις...
> 
> 10€/0,01€=1000λεπτά η 16ώρες και 30 λεπτά περίπου....
> 
> δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα και στο κάτω κάτω μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!


Εγώ το λέω θεωρητικά αφού δεν μιλάω έτσι κι αλλιώς τόσο πολύ. Απλά βλέπω το σκεπτικό τους και σιγά σιγά μειώνουν τα δωρεάν λεπτά, αυξάνουν τη χρέωση, 0,01 αν ξεπεράσεις το όριο ενώ πρώτα 0,005 αν το ξεπερνούσες, (δηλαδή το διπλάσιο απ΄ότι πρώτα).  Και εννοείται ότι δεν παίζει καμία σύγκριση με τον πΟΤΕ, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον :Very Happy:

----------


## BoGe

Και πολύ σωστά σε ότι κάνουν.
Όταν αρκετοί, δεν κάνουν ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα με χρέωση, έστω κανά κινητό, τι περιμένατε.
Η Voipbuster τα τηλεφωνήματα τα χρεώνετε κανονικά, περιμένει κάπου, να βγάλει κάτι από προορισμούς που έχει με χρέωση. Όταν όμως ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό δεν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, τότε αρχίζει και μειώνει το δωρεάν, ώστε να αρχίσει να τις μένει και κάτι από το πάγιο των 12 ευρώ περίπου τον μήνα.
Η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση, όπως και ότι στο μέλλον θα ξαναλλάξει πάλι τακιτκή δεν προκαλεί έκπληξη. Σε όσους ασχολούνται με αυτά, ήταν κοινό μυστικό από καιρό, ότι κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει. Θα υπάρξει βέβαια και συνέχεια.
Άραγες όταν θα ξαναλλάξει πολιτική και αν αρχίσει συγά συγά να μην συμφέρει, θα δούμε και αγγελίες από LinkSys PAP;;;;

----------


## nrg_polini

Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λες, μονο μια διορθωση. Δεν ειναι παγιο, και δεν ειναι ανα μηνα. Ειναι χρονος ομιλιας που ληγει καθε 4 μηνες.

----------


## BoGe

Γι'αυτο, αρκετοί πριν αγοράσουν συσκευές VoIP, να ξέρουν ότι πιθανόν αυτό δεν είναι μόνιμο.

----------


## nrg_polini

Καλα ποσοι εχουν αγορασει ATA μονο για το voipbuster, και ποσοι θα βριζουν οταν σταματησει τα δωρεαν το voipbuster... Προσωπικα εχω τονησει απειρες φορες σε υποψηφιους αγοραστες να μη παρουν ΑΤΑ μονο για το voipbuster αλλα....

----------


## haris_led

> Γι'αυτο, αρκετοί πριν αγοράσουν συσκευές VoIP, να ξέρουν ότι πιθανόν αυτό δεν είναι μόνιμο.


Κάτσε ρε BoGe, όσο και αν μειώσουν τα δωρεάν λεπτά ή τις ώρες, πάλι το voip θα συμφέρει σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε γιατί να πουλήσουμε τις συσκευές VoIP?
Και με 1 cent το λεπτό, πάλι μια χαρά τιμή είναι, σιγά τα λεφτά.
Άλλωστε όποιος παίρνει 80 ώρες τον μήνα κλήσεις, να πληρώσει και κάτι, μην είμαστε αχάριστοι :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

> μου έχει κλείσει 3 φορες το τηλέφωνο μετα τη πρώτη ώρα δηλαδη...νομίζω οτι μιλάω πάρα πολύ αλλα και πάλι δεν τις έχω ξεπεράσει ποτέ


αυτό τόπαθα και γώ σήμερα..ήταν η πρώτη φορά που μίλησα πάνω από ώρα και φρίκαρα...

----------


## nrg_polini

Αυτο λεμε, οτι παλι θα συμφερει το voip σε σχεση με τον οτε, απλα ορισμενοι εκαναν τη λαθος (κατα τη γνωμη μου) κινηση να παρουν ΑΤΑ μονο για το voipbuster και μετα θα βριζουν στα διαφορα φορουμ.

----------


## xakou

> ούτε εμένα


 :Stupid:   :Rant:   :Shoot:   :2Guns:   :Dwarf:   :Jailed:   :Bat:  
και πριν 4-5 μέρες ανακάλυψα το voipbuster.... άργισα.....   :Crying:

----------


## golity

> και πριν 4-5 μέρες ανακάλυψα το voipbuster.... άργισα.....


Γιατί άργησες; Και πάλι σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ είναι απείρως φθηνότερο και θα περάσουν χρόνια για να καταφέρει (και αν) ο ΟΤΕ να φτάσει σε αυτές τις τιμές.

Να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα....

πριν πάρω ΑΤΑ συσκευή και βάλω το sipdiscount στο σπίτι ο λογαριασμός ήταν στα 150€ περίπου. Δύο μήνες μετά την χρήση του ο λογαριασμός ήταν 60€ και άρα έκανα σε 2 μήνες απόσβεση τη συσκευή και πλέον είμαι κερδισμένος κατά πολλά €.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## pan.nl

> Κάτσε ρε BoGe, όσο και αν μειώσουν τα δωρεάν λεπτά ή τις ώρες, πάλι το voip θα συμφέρει σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε γιατί να πουλήσουμε τις συσκευές VoIP?
> Και με 1 cent το λεπτό, πάλι μια χαρά τιμή είναι, σιγά τα λεφτά.
> Άλλωστε όποιος παίρνει 80 ώρες τον μήνα κλήσεις, να πληρώσει και κάτι, μην είμαστε αχάριστοι


 :One thumb up:  haris_led 

Μάλλον καλομάθαμε  :Wink:  Εντάξει, μπορεί η ποιότητα να μην είναι πάντα ίδια με του ΟΤΕ, αλλά είναι όλα θέμα επιλογών και προτεραιοτήτων. Δε μας κάνει το Voipbuster, παίρνουμε μέσω ΟΤΕ... Πιστεύω είναι απλά τα πράγματα, αν και η VoIP τηλεφωνία αναμφισβήτητα έχει μέλλον

----------


## xakou

> Άραγες όταν θα ξαναλλάξει πολιτική και αν αρχίσει συγά συγά να μην συμφέρει, θα δούμε και αγγελίες από LinkSys PAP;;;;


εγώ που πήρα και "τσιπούρα" 3000 (sipura). 
Πάντως δεν μετανιώνω!  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

έκανα μερικούς υπολογισμούς, για δείτε:

skype : 0,02 €
ote 480 : 0,040712875 €, κέρδος αν χρησιμοποιήσεις skype 50,88%
ote 600 : 0,040122833 €, κέρδος αν χρησιμοποιήσεις skype 50,15%
ote 720 : 0,038352708 €, κέρδος αν χρησιμοποιήσεις skype 47,85%
ote 900 : 0,037762666 €, κέρδος αν χρησιμοποιήσεις skype 47,04%

Όπως και να το δεις, ο πΟΤΕ είναι πολύ πίσω ακόμα  :Thumb down:  

*όλες οι τιμές είναι ανά minute

*Τέλος από πΟΤΕ για αστικές*
*Για τμήμα κλήσης μέχρι και 2' :* 0,0368186 *€/λεπτό, δηλ.* κέρδος αν χρησιμοποιήσεις skype 45,68%


*Για τμήμα κλήσης πάνω από 2' :* 
*Καθημερινές, Ημέρα 8:00 -20:00 :* 
0,036818645,68% 
*Βράδυ*
*20:00 - 8:00*
0,0354025



43,51%

*Σάββατο*
*(24ωρο)*0,0354025



43,51%

*Κυριακή*
*(24ωρο)*0,0339864



41,15%




To μόνο θετικό στην υπόθεση, είναι ότι ο πΟΤΕ χρεώνει *Για τμήμα κλήσης*
*πάνω από 2' / sec,* αλλά πάλι είναι πολύ λίγος!!!!!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## weakwire

με skype όλα αυτά. Για κάντα με sipdiscount/voipbuster... 1c/min (όταν και αν είναι να χρεώνει) βλ. γερμανία ( για voipbuster τουλάχιστον)

----------


## terper

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία;
Το ότι 'χρεώνομαι'  σημαίνει ότι οι δωρεάν κλήσεις αν χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι 10 ώρες; (10ώρες κλήση στο own number και 10ώρες στο destination);

Πάντως ακόμα και έτσι σημαίνει ότι εγώ έχω ένα account και μπορώ να έχω σε οποιοδήποτε σταθερό τηλέφωνο χρέωση VoipBuster και μάλιστα χωρίς τα γνωστά προβλήματα πακέτων και χωρίς ανάγκη μόνιμης σύνδεσης Ιντερνετ κατά τη διάρκεια της κλήσης;

Μήπως γνωρίζετε ποια είναι η χρέωση για τα free landLines μετα το 20h/month limit

Αν είναι οικονομικό τότε αυτή η υπηρεσία νομίζω κλείνει οριστικά την 'ταφόπλακα' στους 'παραδοσιακούς' παρόχους τηλεφωνίας!

Edit: Μήπως αν έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα είναι μια είδηση που μπορεί να μπει στην αρχική σελίδα της κοινότητας ώστε όλοι να ενημερωθούν;

----------


## blackjim

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=37897&page=2
post #30 και κατω  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Αν είναι οικονομικό τότε αυτή η υπηρεσία νομίζω κλείνει οριστικά την 'ταφόπλακα' στους 'παραδοσιακούς' παρόχους τηλεφωνίας!


Με την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, έχεις διάρκεια δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματος μόνο 2.5 ώρες την εβδομάδα. Αν σε καλύπτει αυτό ο χρόνος, τότε όντως είναι ταφόπλακα.

----------


## nrg_polini

Υπαρχει καποια καλυτερη επιλογη BoGe ?

----------


## nrg_polini

Να αναφερω οτι οπως φανταζομουν το οριο ειναι ελαστικο. Τις τελευταιες 7 μερες εχω μιλησει πανω απο 300 λεπτα (~350) και δεν με εχει χρεωσει. Φανταζομαι παιζει ρολο που κανεις αυτες τις κλησεις αλλα και αν κανεις και χρεωσιμες κλησεις.

----------


## N3ga

παιδιά μια ερώτηση.έβαλα το voipbuster.δεν εχω βάλει καθόλου credit.Μπορώ να τηλεφωνώ χωρίς να χρεώνομαι για 20 ώρες το μήνα???(εννοώ ότι δεν θα  μου έρθει κανένας περίεργος λογαριασμός).Έκανα μιά δοκιμή και παρατήρησα πώς πήρε κανονικά τηλέφωνο χωρίς να έχω ρυθμίσει τπτ

----------


## pan.nl

> παιδιά μια ερώτηση.έβαλα το voipbuster.δεν εχω βάλει καθόλου credit.Μπορώ να τηλεφωνώ χωρίς να χρεώνομαι για 20 ώρες το μήνα???(εννοώ ότι δεν θα μου έρθει κανένας περίεργος λογαριασμός).Έκανα μιά δοκιμή και παρατήρησα πώς πήρε κανονικά τηλέφωνο χωρίς να έχω ρυθμίσει τπτ


Ναι, μπορείς να τηλεφωνείς (μόνο μέσω softphone, γιατί μέσω ΑΤΑ που δοκίμασα δε λειτουργεί), αλλά οι κλήσεις περιορίζονται σε διάρκεια 1 λεπτού. Τώρα, αν θες να καλείς κάθε 1 λεπτό...από την υπομονή σου εξαρτάται.

----------


## 123456789

> Ναι, μπορείς να τηλεφωνείς (μόνο μέσω softphone, γιατί μέσω ΑΤΑ που δοκίμασα δε λειτουργεί), αλλά οι κλήσεις περιορίζονται σε διάρκεια 1 λεπτού. Τώρα, αν θες να καλείς κάθε 1 λεπτό...από την υπομονή σου εξαρτάται.


Ναι αλλά με 2-3 accounts διαπίστσωσα ότι μετά από 1-2 τηλέφωνα του ενός λεπτού ούτε με το software client δεν μπορείς να πάρεις σου ζητάει να βάλεις credit...

----------


## pan.nl

> Ναι αλλά με 2-3 accounts διαπίστσωσα ότι μετά από 1-2 τηλέφωνα του ενός λεπτού ούτε με το software client δεν μπορείς να πάρεις σου ζητάει να βάλεις credit...


Ε, τότε θα άλλαξαν την πολιτική τους. Μονόδρομος πλέον η αγορά μονάδων

Φιλικά

----------


## ChrisP

Έλεος!!!Χρησιμοποιώ το voipbuster είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος!!Πόσο μάλλον με την "web activated calls" υπηρεσία που μιλάω άψογα!!! Συνεχίζοντας για να δικαιολογήσω και το ΕΛΕΟΣ που είπα στην αρχή και τον τίτλο του msg μου βλέπω διαβάζω παράπονα για τις δωρεάν ώρες για το αν έχεις τις μισές με το web activate !!Ε ναι έχεις τις μισές άλλα δεν θα κάνω και μούτρα .. είναι αρκετές (για μένα δεν είναι αντικειμενικά είναι για δωρεάν )αλλά και πάλι εγώ που μιλάω πολύ δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο, ακόμα και 0.02 euro / min (λόγω web activated calls) να δίνω !!! θα έδινα πολλά παραπάνω για υπεραστικά που θέλω να κάνω με τον ΟΤΕ!!Αυτά με εκτίμηση !!!voip και πάλι voip  :Smile: )

----------


## nrg_polini

Πιστευω πως το sipdiscount δεν εχει οριο ή ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο σε σχεση με το voipbuster. Τις τελευταιες 7 ημερες εχω μιλησει πανω απο 500 λεπτα και δεν με εχει χρεωσει. Γι'αυτο οι νεοεισερχομενοι καλο ειναι να πηγαινουν στο sipdiscount γιατι γενικως οι αλλαγες εκει ειναι ανυπαρκτες.

----------


## pan.nl

> Πιστευω πως το sipdiscount δεν εχει οριο ή ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο σε σχεση με το voipbuster. Τις τελευταιες 7 ημερες εχω μιλησει πανω απο 500 λεπτα και δεν με εχει χρεωσει. Γι'αυτο οι νεοεισερχομενοι καλο ειναι να πηγαινουν στο sipdiscount γιατι γενικως οι αλλαγες εκει ειναι ανυπαρκτες.


Αν κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά στο site του sipdiscount, nrg_polini, έχουν θέσει και εκεί περιορισμό 500 λεπτά την εβδομάδα

Φιλικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ναι το ξερω οτι εχει οριο (300 οχι 500λεπτα) αλλα λεω πως γενικα στο sipdiscount οι αλλαγες στις χωρες ειναι ανυπαρκτες και απ'οτι φαινεται και το οριο ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο  :Smile:

----------


## nrg_polini

600 λεπτα τις τελευταιες 7 ημερες and counting  :Whistle:  

Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος με sipdiscount να επιβεβαιωσει οτι οντως ειναι χαλαρα τα ορια? Κανω και καποιες χρεωσιμες κλησεις αλλα εχω ακομα 4 ευρω απο τα 10 που ειχα βαλει!

----------


## nrg_polini

Sorry για το ασυστολο spamming αλλα για να προστατεψω τους υπολοιπους να πω πως το sipdiscount αρχισε να με χρεωνει μετα απο περιπου 800 λεπτα ομιλιας σε μια εβδομαδα!  :Smile:  Η χρεωση ειναι 1cent/λεπτο σε αντιθεση με 0.5cent/λεπτο που ηταν παλαιοτερα...

----------


## weakwire

weakwire@vaio ~
$ ./check.sh usedminutes voipbuster weakwire *******
1324

αυτό  είναι απο ένα scipraki  σε άλλο threat.Αυτό το μήνα έχω μιλήσει 1324 λεπτά.Και δεν έχω χρεωθει καθόλου.
Voipbuster

----------


## sdikr

> Sorry για το ασυστολο spamming αλλα για να προστατεψω τους υπολοιπους να πω πως το sipdiscount αρχισε να με χρεωνει μετα απο περιπου 800 λεπτα ομιλιας σε μια εβδομαδα!  Η χρεωση ειναι 1cent/λεπτο σε αντιθεση με 0.5cent/λεπτο που ηταν παλαιοτερα...


Καταρχήν ευχαριστουμε για την ενημέρωση!!




Off Topic


		Μα καλά  απο τις 6  μέχρι τις 8  μιλησες  200 λεπτά;   :Worthy:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Καταρχήν ευχαριστουμε για την ενημέρωση!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μα καλά  απο τις 6  μέχρι τις 8  μιλησες  200 λεπτά;




Off Topic


		Τσεκ δε ντειτς!

----------


## skyman

Παιδιά όλα καλά αλλά τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχουν ποιοτικά προβλήματα με το voipbuster δηλαδή ακόμα και στα webactivated calls που δεν μεσολαβεί το adsl η ποιότητα έχει χαλάσει π.χ. δεν με ακούνε καλά ή υπάρχουν μικροδιακοπές έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## sdn

> Καταρχήν ευχαριστουμε για την ενημέρωση!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μα καλά  απο τις 6  μέχρι τις 8  μιλησες  200 λεπτά;


Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα  :Embarassed:   :Whistle:

----------


## Βησσαρίων

Φίλοι χρησιμοποιώ το VoipBuster και δεν σας κρύβω ότι φοβάμαι μήπως χρεώνει κοι ο ΟΤΕ τις κλήσεις που κάνω με το κανονικό τηλέφωνο. Ξέρετε εκεί που δίνεις το δικό σου τηλέφωνο και το τηλέφωνο προορισμού και η κλήση γίνεται με το κανονικό τηλεφωνο. Δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη λογοαριασμό του ΟΤΕ και δεν γνωρίζω μιας και έχω την σύνδεση μόνο 2 μήνες

----------


## weakwire

> Φίλοι χρησιμοποιώ το VoipBuster και δεν σας κρύβω ότι φοβάμαι μήπως χρεώνει κοι ο ΟΤΕ τις κλήσεις που κάνω με το κανονικό τηλέφωνο. Ξέρετε εκεί που δίνεις το δικό σου τηλέφωνο και το τηλέφωνο προορισμού και η κλήση γίνεται με το κανονικό τηλεφωνο. Δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη λογοαριασμό του ΟΤΕ και δεν γνωρίζω μιας και έχω την σύνδεση μόνο 2 μήνες


Με αυτη τη λογική θα μπορούσες να χρεώσεις ένα άσχετο.Δε ισχύει αυτό

----------


## sdikr

> Φίλοι χρησιμοποιώ το VoipBuster και δεν σας κρύβω ότι φοβάμαι μήπως χρεώνει κοι ο ΟΤΕ τις κλήσεις που κάνω με το κανονικό τηλέφωνο. Ξέρετε εκεί που δίνεις το δικό σου τηλέφωνο και το τηλέφωνο προορισμού και η κλήση γίνεται με το κανονικό τηλεφωνο. Δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη λογοαριασμό του ΟΤΕ και δεν γνωρίζω μιας και έχω την σύνδεση μόνο 2 μήνες


Μα δεν μπορεί να σε χρεώσει στο κανονικό τηλέφωνο,  εσύ δεχέσε κλήση  δεν κάνεις κλήση απο το τηλέφωνο σου

Ακόμα  αν υπήρχε έστω  και η μικρή πιθανότητα  να το κάνουν θα έπρεπε  να έχουν εξουσιοδοτηση απο εσένα προς τον ΟΤΕ για την χρεώση  (και μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ  δεν θα το κάνει αυτό)

----------


## blackjim

> *Connection fee 3Ct.*


Αυτο καινουργιο ειναι τωρα?  :What..?:

----------


## weakwire

για δώσε URL να δούμε τι παίζει...

----------


## nrg_polini

Για τα webcalls ειναι αυτο!

----------


## spirosta

Τι νέο κόλπο είναι αυτό?Έμεινα όταν το είδα. και πάνω που χαιρόμουνα επειδή το βάλανε και στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## 123456789

Έχω voipdiscount.
Μιλάω περίπου 30-40 λεπτά την εβδομάδα.
Σήμερα έκανα web activated call από θεσσαλονίκη σε θεσσαλονίκη, μίλησα περίπου 9 λεπτά και με χρέωσε!

Ιδού η απόδειξη από το myaccount.voipdiscount.com:

*2006-06-01 	11:25:45 	+302310xxxxxx to +302310xxxxxx 	00:08:50 	€ 0.0300*

Βέβαια μιλάμε για μικρή χρέωση, αλλά αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί?

----------


## blackjim

> Έχω voipdiscount.
> Μιλάω περίπου 30-40 λεπτά την εβδομάδα.
> Σήμερα έκανα web activated call από θεσσαλονίκη σε θεσσαλονίκη, μίλησα περίπου 9 λεπτά και με χρέωσε!
> 
> Ιδού η απόδειξη από το myaccount.voipdiscount.com:
> 
> *2006-06-01     11:25:45     +302310xxxxxx to +302310xxxxxx     00:08:50     € 0.0300*
> 
> Βέβαια μιλάμε για μικρή χρέωση, αλλά αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=124
 :Wink:

----------


## 123456789

> Αυτο καινουργιο ειναι τωρα?


AAAAAAAAAAAAAA και εγώ προσπαθούσα να δω τι πρωτόκολλο είναι αυτό...βλέπεις, δεν είδα ότι έλεγε *FEE* αλλά νόμιζα ότι έλεγε *FREE!!!*

Γ__ώ και τρισγ__ώ!

----------


## ahead

ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΙΜΩΝ
Υπάρχει μεγάλος ενθουσιασμός για τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα του Voipbuster και των άλλων ομοειδών της ίδιας Γερμανικής εταιρείας και δεν βάζουμε το μολυβάκι ή το Excel για να τα δούμε καλύτερα.

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε από την αρχή ότι η Voipbuster και Συντροφία, είναι μακράν η φθηνότερη για κλήσεις από υπολογιστή προς σταθερό τηλέφωνο είτε η χώρα είναι δωρεάν????, είτε όχι, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι η ADSL γραμμή μας δεν έχει τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

Για κλήσεις λοιπόν μεταξύ σταθερών τηλεφώνων θα συγκρίνουμε: 

1.Τη νέα υπηρεσία που προσφέρει η Voipbuster τηλέφωνο με τηλέφωνο, (μη ξεχνάτε ότι χρεώνει εφάπαξ ποσόν € 0.03 για κάθε τηλεφώνημα Connection fee 3Ct  και χρέωση ανά πρώτο λεπτό).

2.Την υπηρεσία i-call  από υπολογιστή σε τηλέφωνο με την προϋπόθεση ότι η λύση με τα πακέτα που έχει δοθεί δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά ( μη ξεχνάτε χρέωση ανά πρώτο λεπτό).

3. Την υπηρεσία eVoice από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο μέσω του δωρεάν για όλη την Ελλάδα αριθμού 800 200 38 64 ( μη ξεχνάτε χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο ).

Όλοι οι παρακάτω υπολογισμοί περιέχουν και το ΦΠΑ και αφορούν τηλεφωνήματα διαρκείας μέχρι 10 min. Για παραπάνω χρόνο ας αναλάβουν οι πολυλογάδες!!!

Θα συγκρίνουμε πρώτα το κόστος των τηλεφωνημάτων από Ελλάδα για Ελλάδα.
Ειδικά για το Voipbuster θα υπάρχουν δύο πίνακες. Ένας με τις δωρεάν?, ( δεν υπάρχουν δωρεάν πιστέψτε με), 2,5 ώρες =150 min την εβδομάδα και ένας αφού ξεπεραστεί αυτό το όριο. Και μην ξεχνάτε ότι αν δεν ξεπεράσετε αυτό το όριο τα τηλεφωνήματα στοιχίζουν ακριβότερα όπως εύκολα καταλαβαίνετε. Η παραδοχή εδώ είναι ότι πληρώνουμε € 11,60 για 4 μήνες=16 εβδομ=€ 0,725 την εβδομάδα/150 min=0,0048/ min. Για κάθε τηλεφώνημα προστίθεται και Connection fee 3Ct.

VOIPBUSTER FREE??? MINUTES GREECE
1 min=3,48 EuroCents			2 min=3,96			3 min=4,44			4 min=4.92			5 min=5,40
6 min=5,88								7 min=6,36			8 min=6,84			9 min=7,32			10 min=7,80

VOIPBUSTER NOT FREE MINUTES GREECE
1 min=4,16 EuroCents			2 min=5,32			3 min=6,48			4 min=7,64			5 min=8,80
6 min=9,96								7 min=11,12		8 min=12,28		9 min=13,44		10 min=14,60

I-CALL GREECE
1 min=1,179 EuroCents		2 min=2,358		3 min=3,537		4 min=4,716		5 min=5,895
6 min=7,074							7 min=8,253		8 min=9,432		9 min=10,61		10 min=11,79

E-VOICE GREECE
1 min=1,177 EuroCents		2 min=2,354		3 min=3,531		4 min=4,708		5 min=5,885
6 min=7,062							7 min=8,239		8 min=9,416		9 min=10,593		10 min=11,77

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Και μη ξεχνάτε το βήμα χρέωσης: Ανά πρώτο λεπτό οι δύο πρώτες εταιρείες, ανά δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο η τελευταία.

Μια άλλη φορά για τηλεφωνήματα προς το εξωτερικό. 
Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε και κουραστήκαμε !@#$

----------


## sdikr

> VOIPBUSTER FREE??? MINUTES GREECE
> 1 min=3,48 EuroCents 2 min=3,96 3 min=4,44 4 min=4.92 5 min=5,40
> 6 min=5,88 7 min=6,36 8 min=6,84 9 min=7,32 10 min=7,80
> 
> VOIPBUSTER NOT FREE MINUTES GREECE
> 1 min=4,16 EuroCents 2 min=5,32 3 min=6,48 4 min=7,64 5 min=8,80
> 6 min=9,96 7 min=11,12 8 min=12,28 9 min=13,44 10 min=14,60
> 
> I-CALL GREECE
> ...


Δεν μπορείς να βάζεις μέσα το connection fee  :Wink: 
Κάνεις μια ανίση συγκριση.

Δεν έχουν όλοι προβλήματα με τις γραμμές,
Ακόμα και έτσι μεσω web activated  calls,  έχει διπλή χρήση λεπτών,

----------


## blackjim

> VOIPBUSTER FREE??? MINUTES GREECE
> 1 min=3,48 EuroCents            2 min=3,96            3 min=4,44            4 min=4.92            5 min=5,40
> 6 min=5,88                                7 min=6,36            8 min=6,84            9 min=7,32            10 min=7,80


sry δε το πιασα.
Αν εχουμε free λεπτα ακομη , για ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ κληση με web activated πληρωνουμε 3 cents. Απλα. Ειτε για 1 sec ειτε για 100 min.
Πως βγηκανε αυτες οι χρεωσεις?!  :What..?:

----------


## BoGe

Εμένα που η γραμμή μου δεν έχει πρόβλημα, γιατί να μην συγκρίνω την VoipBuster ώς υπολογιστή προς σταθερό;

----------


## ahead

Φίλε μου

Οι πίνακες αυτοί αφορούν τηλεφωνήματα από Ελλάδα σε Ελλάδα. Αν τώρα μου λες και για τηλεφωνήματα εκτός Ελλάδος σε free χώρες, πάλι ο πίνακας ισχύει. Στο τέλος των 120 ημερών τα €11,60 θα μηδενισθούν, αν υποθέσουμε ότι μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις με ακρίβεια τη ρήτρα των τηλεφωνημάτων διάρκειας 150 min την εβδομάδα. Πέραν αυτών ισχύει ο επόμενος πίνακας. 

Τώρα αν μιλάμε για "μικτά" τηλεφωνήματα, -Ελλάδα προς χώρες με χρέωση-, εεε τότε τι να κάνω κι' εγώ, δεν είμαι καμμιά μαθηματική ιδιοφυία. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχεις εν μέρει δίκιο, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα να βγάλω άκρη.

Συμπέρασμα; Το Voipbuster ξεκίνησε όπως ξεκίνησε, φτάσαμε στα €11,56 και στα €0,03 Connection fee και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλα σκαρφίζονται οι Γερμανοί.

Τι μας χρειάζεται; Ένα καλό παιδάκι-ψαχτήρι μπας και βρούμε τίποτα καινούργιο.

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## BoGe

> Συμπέρασμα; Το Voipbuster ξεκίνησε όπως ξεκίνησε, φτάσαμε στα €11,56 και στα €0,03 Connection fee και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλα σκαρφίζονται οι Γερμανοί.


Κάποιος που η γραμμή του δεν έχει πρόβλημα, δεν χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιεί την υπηρεσία με το connection fee.

----------


## blackjim

Ahead εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω που βρισκεις το €11,60

Οταν μπαινεις στο Voipbuster βαζεις 10€ , οκ?
Λοιπον , κανεις για 4 μηνες αρκετα τηλεφωνηματα και χρεωνεσαι ΜΟΝΟ 3 cents σε καθε web activated κληση. οκ?
Δλδ για να τελειωσεις τα 10€ θες ... 333 τηλεφωνηματα απο σταθερο σε σταθερο.
Ε 10€ για 333 κλησεις εμενα μου φτανουν.  :Razz:

----------


## 123456789

> Ahead εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω που βρισκεις το €11,60
> 
> Οταν μπαινεις στο Voipbuster βαζεις 10€ , οκ?
> Λοιπον , κανεις για 4 μηνες αρκετα τηλεφωνηματα και χρεωνεσαι ΜΟΝΟ 3 cents σε καθε web activated κληση. οκ?
> Δλδ για να τελειωσεις τα 10€ θες ... 333 τηλεφωνηματα απο σταθερο σε σταθερο.
> Ε 10€ για 333 κλησεις εμενα μου φτανουν.


Παρεμπιπτόντως τι καλά που θα ήταν να είχαμε ένα script που θα δέχεται σας παραμέτρους το username, το password μας και τα 2 τηλέφωνα και θα αναλαμβάνει μετά τη διεκπεραίωση του web-activated call...

----------


## nrg_polini

> Ahead εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω που βρισκεις το €11,60
> 
> Οταν μπαινεις στο Voipbuster βαζεις 10€ , οκ?
> Λοιπον , κανεις για 4 μηνες αρκετα τηλεφωνηματα και χρεωνεσαι ΜΟΝΟ 3 cents σε καθε web activated κληση. οκ?
> Δλδ για να τελειωσεις τα 10€ θες ... 333 τηλεφωνηματα απο σταθερο σε σταθερο.
> Ε 10€ για 333 κλησεις εμενα μου φτανουν.


10+ΦΠΑ=11.60.

----------


## blackjim

> 10+ΦΠΑ=11.60.


ααααααααααααααααααααααα
sry τοτε...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ahead

> Δεν μπορείς να βάζεις μέσα το connection fee 
> Κάνεις μια ανίση συγκριση.
> 
> Δεν έχουν όλοι προβλήματα με τις γραμμές,
> Ακόμα και έτσι μεσω web activated  calls,  έχει διπλή χρήση λεπτών,


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε, αλλά ο πίνακας αφορά τηλεφωνήματα από σταθερό σε σταθερό, από Ελλάδα σε Ελλάδα (αν και το i-call αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, αλλά μια που η πατέντα είναι Ελληνική την έβαλα χάριν συγκρίσεως).

Και εγώ πριν το Web Activation  της Voipbuster τηλεφωνούσα με το 8002003864 της eVoice σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης με €0,02856/min. Είναι από τις καινούργιες 10 χώρες της Ε.Ε. και πριν λίγο καιρό η HOL του θείου διπλασίασε την τιμή, ενώ δεν άφησε απείραχτες -προς τα πάνω εννοείται- και τις παλαιότερες χώρες της Ε.Ε.. Μόνο την Ελλάδα φθήνηνε απο €0,02142 την πήγε 0,017731 οριακά φθηνότερη από την i-call.

Και εγώ ψάχνομαι και αν έκανα και κανένα λάθος ζητώ συγγνώμη φταίει η ηλικία μου. Εκείνο που ήθελα να πώ με το αρχικό μήνυμα μου είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται υπέρμετρος ενθουσιασμός για τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα εν προκειμένω. Έχει ο θείος πιο φθηνή την αστική μονάδα για μικρής διάρκειας τηλεφωνήματα; Εκεί θα πάμε κι' ας είμαστε Α.Ε.Κ (συγγνώμη για το off-topic). Ψάξτε νεαροί μου για άλλες τέτοιες υπηρεσίες, μήπως κάποια στιγμή μας αφήσει το Voipbuster και τι θα γίνουμε; 

Βέβαια - για να πούμε και ένα αστείο- όπου νάναι το ADSL φτιάχνει (βλέπε  Tellas - Forthnet - Vivodi - OTE? κτλ) οπότε τα προβλήματά μας λύνονται δια μαγείας. Αλλά μέχρι τότε να ψάχνουμε και να ψαχνόμαστε !

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## ahead

> Ahead εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω που βρισκεις το €11,60
> 
> Οταν μπαινεις στο Voipbuster βαζεις 10€ , οκ?
> Λοιπον , κανεις για 4 μηνες αρκετα τηλεφωνηματα και χρεωνεσαι ΜΟΝΟ 3 cents σε καθε web activated κληση. οκ?
> Δλδ για να τελειωσεις τα 10€ θες ... 333 τηλεφωνηματα απο σταθερο σε σταθερο.
> Ε 10€ για 333 κλησεις εμενα μου φτανουν.


Φίλε μου έχω σχεδόν την τριπλάσια ηλικία σου, αλλά όπου κάνω λάθος διορθωσέ με.

Μιλάμε για κλήσεις από σταθερό σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο , από Ελλάδα σε Ελλάδα που είναι "δωρεάν" όπως λέει η εταιρεία. H Voipbuster λοιπόν σου βάζει δύο περιορισμούς. Από την πιστωτική σου κάρτα φεύγουν €10+16% ΦΠΑ(της Γερμανίας)=€11,60  και:   Α.Αν μέσα σε 4 μήνες=120 ημέρες από την ημερομηνία κατάθεσης δεν κάνεις κανένα τηλεφώνημα τα χρήματά σου μηδενίζονται.  Β. Αν κάνεις τηλεφωνήματα Web activated  προς "δωρεάν" χώρες τότε σου δίνει ανά εβδομάδα περιοριστικά 2,5 ώρες=150 "δωρεάν" λεπτά ομιλίας. Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις όλα τα 150 λεπτά χάνεις τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο της εβδομάδας, ενώ αν τον ξεπεράσεις χρεώνεσαι με 1,16 Eurocent/min. 

Σημείωσε ότι για κάθε Web Activated call έχεις  Connection fee  €0,03 και θα καταλάβεις ότι για μικρής διάρκειας τηλεφωνήματα τα πράγματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά.

Πιστεύω να σε φώτισα λιγάκι.

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## blackjim

Γιώργο τα ηξερα ολα αυτα. Και τα χρησιμοποιω και καθημερινα σχεδον  :Wink: 
Aπλα ειχα ξεχασει το ΦΠΑ και μου φαινοταν περιεργο το 11,6. Λαθος μου.

Παντως και αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα εχουν γραψει οτι ξεπερνανε το οριο και δε χρεωνονται.
Εγω δε μετραω ποτε ποσα λεπτα μιλαω αλλα παιζει να το εχω ξεπερασει κιολας. Παντως χρεωση περαν των 3 cents δεν ειδα.  :Smile:

----------


## ahead

> Γιώργο τα ηξερα ολα αυτα. Και τα χρησιμοποιω και καθημερινα σχεδον 
> Aπλα ειχα ξεχασει το ΦΠΑ και μου φαινοταν περιεργο το 11,6. Λαθος μου.
> 
> Παντως και αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα εχουν γραψει οτι ξεπερνανε το οριο και δε χρεωνονται.
> Εγω δε μετραω ποτε ποσα λεπτα μιλαω αλλα παιζει να το εχω ξεπερασει κιολας. Παντως χρεωση περαν των 3 cents δεν ειδα.


Φίλε σωστά
Χρέωση πέραν των €0,03 δεν θα δεις εφόσον δεν ξεπερνάς τα 150 λεπτά την εβδομάδα. Άλλο αν η εταιρεία δεν χρεώνει πέραν αυτών. Εγώ διαβάζω τι λέει στην ιστοσελίδα της. Και αν υποθέσουμε ότι χρησιμοποιείς ακριβώς το χρόνο κάθε βδομάδα, τότε προφανώς στο τέλος των 120 ημερών θα έχουν φύγει από τη τσέπη   σου   €11,60 , και αυτό έχει σημασία. Είναι σαν αυτό που λέει ο ΟΤΕ ότι τάχα η αστική μονάδα στοιχίζει €0,03094. Διαίρεσε και το μηνιαίο (διμηνιαίο ) πάγιο δια του πλήθους των τηλεφωνημάτων και βλέπουμε τι χαμπάρια μάστορα.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## ahead

> Δεν μπορείς να βάζεις μέσα το connection fee 
> Κάνεις μια ανίση συγκριση.
> 
> Δεν έχουν όλοι προβλήματα με τις γραμμές,
> Ακόμα και έτσι μεσω web activated  calls,  έχει διπλή χρήση λεπτών,


Κύριε administrator

Εγώ μίλησα για τηλεφωνία από σταθερό σε σταθερό και επομένως θα βάλω μέσα στον υπολογισμό ό,τι με χρεώνει η κάθε εταιρεία (αν και η περίπτωση του i-call είναι ειδική αλλά όντας και Ελληνική την έβαλα για σύγκριση). Όσοι βέβαια δεν έχουν προβλήματα με το ADSL προφανώς είναι και οι καλύτεροι. Αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για χρεώσεις γενικά. Και εγώ με ΟΤΕ 1024 και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 512 μια χαρά είμαι από VOIP, Αλλά έρχονται στιγμές που θέλω να μιλήσω με κανένα ηλικιωμένο ή πιο επίσημο ή άνθρωπο για δουλιές οπότε μου προκύπτει και το σταθερό σε σταθερό. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τους έχω ψιλοτρελλάνει λίγο στο σπίτι, αλλά χρειάζεται και  η οικονομία.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## ahead

Φίλοι 

Και κάτι άλλο σχετικά με τα web activated calls της Voipbuster. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το   activation fee €0,03 είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ τότε με τα € 10 μπορούμε να κάνουμε 10/0,03=333 τηλεφωνήματα μέσα στις 120 μέρες,  ομαλά μοιρασμένα μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα και χωρίς υπέρβαση των 150min/εβδομάδα. Τι μας μένει τότε;  333/120=2,77 ας πούμε 3 τηλεφωνήματα την ημέρα δηλαδή 21 τη βδομάδα μέγιστης διάρκειας 150 min  δηλαδή 7 min 23sec κάθε τηλεφώνημα.

Τώρα εάν κάνουμε μεγαλύτερο από 21 αριθμό κλήσεων με μικρότερη διάρκεια ανά τηλεφώνημα την εβδομάδα, τότε κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε από χρήματα πριν το τέλος των 120 ημερών. Π.χ. 30κλήσεις Χ 5 min=150 min ΟΚ το όριο για την εβδομάδα. 30κλήσεις Χ 16 εβδομάδες =480 κλήσεις.  480 Χ €0,03=€14,40 έχουμε μείνει από λάστιχο εδώ και πολλή ώρα.

Βέβαια ακούω ότι το όριο των 150 min δεν τηρείται και είναι καλό, αλλά είναι πάντοτε υπό την διακριτική ευχέρεια της εταιρείας να το τηρήσει ή να μη το τηρήσει.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## vranezi

1.Τη νέα υπηρεσία που προσφέρει η Voipbuster τηλέφωνο με τηλέφωνο, (μη ξεχνάτε ότι χρεώνει εφάπαξ ποσόν € 0.03 για κάθε τηλεφώνημα Connection fee 3Ct και χρέωση ανά πρώτο λεπτό).

ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ WEB CALLS (ME ΠΑΓΙΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ 0,03 ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ ΜΕΣΩ ΑΤΑ 'Η ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SOFTWARE ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΟΡΙΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ.

3. Την υπηρεσία eVoice από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο μέσω του δωρεάν για όλη την Ελλάδα αριθμού 800 200 38 64 ( μη ξεχνάτε χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο ).

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ 801 200 38 64 ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ + ΤΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ EVOICE?

----------


## ahead

> 1.Τη νέα υπηρεσία που προσφέρει η Voipbuster τηλέφωνο με τηλέφωνο, (μη ξεχνάτε ότι χρεώνει εφάπαξ ποσόν € 0.03 για κάθε τηλεφώνημα Connection fee 3Ct και χρέωση ανά πρώτο λεπτό).
> 
> ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ WEB CALLS (ME ΠΑΓΙΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ 0,03 ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ ΜΕΣΩ ΑΤΑ 'Η ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SOFTWARE ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΟΡΙΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ.
> 
> 3. Την υπηρεσία eVoice από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο μέσω του δωρεάν για όλη την Ελλάδα αριθμού 800 200 38 64 ( μη ξεχνάτε χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο ).
> 
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ 801 200 38 64 ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ + ΤΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ EVOICE?


Φίλε μου
1. Μιλάμε πάντα για web activated calls  από σταθερό σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο όπου για ΚΑΘΕ τηλεφώνημα χρεώνεσαι  Connection fee=0,03€. Εάν λοιπόν τηλεφωνάς με αυτούς τους όρους και μεταξύ   free προορισμών δεν αφαιρούνται χρήματα από τον λογαριασμό σου πλην των 0,03€, αφαιρείται όμως χρόνος από τον free χρόνο σου που είναι κατά μέγιστο 150 min την εβδομάδα. Αναζητείται λοιπόν φίλος που θα μας βρει το προγραμματάκι που θα μετράει αυτά τα 150 min εβδομαδιαίως, γιατί αν κάνεις λιγότερα χάνεις από τον χρόνο σου, αν κάνεις δε περισσότερα αφαιρούνται ποσά από την πίστωσή σου. Έστω και με ακριβή και ομοιόμορφη εβδομαδιαία κατανάλωση και κλήση σε free προορισμούς στο τέλος των 120 ημερών θα έχεις ξοδέψει 10-16%(ΦΠΑ Γερμανίας)=11,60€.

3.Εξακριβωμένο προσωπικά. Έχεις πάντα στο πορτοφόλι σου ένα χαρτάκι με το 800 200 38 64, με τον δεκαψήφιο SIP προσωπικό αριθμό σου και τον πενταψήφιο προσωπικό PIN αριθμό σου και από τον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο της πλατείας της Άνω Αετομηλίτσας τηλεφωνάς σε όλο τον κόσμο, με το τιμολόγιο της HOL - δεν υπάρχει άλλη χρέωση γιατί το 800 είναι free αριθμός για όλη την Ελλάδα-. Εάν δεν σε κουράζει η πληκτρολόγηση 25+10=35 αριθμών είσαι ΟΚ εφόσον υπάρχει πίστωση στον λογαριασμό σου. Αν και στη HOL μου είπαν ότι ισχύει μόνο για την Ελλάδα, όταν πάω έξω θα προσπαθήσω με 0 ή 00 μπροστά να δω τι γίνεται.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------

